# Ein begrenzter Zeitraum, um eine Eingabe zu tätigen!



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen!
ich möchte ein ganz einfaches (langweiliges) rechenspiel machen.
dafür muss ich aber wissen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass man als benutzer der spiels nur einen gewissen zeitraum zur verfügung hat, um eine eingabe zu tätigen. (also z.b. hat man für die rechnung 15*15, 5 sekunden zeit)

wenn ich das mit 


```
void delay(int i)
	{
		try{Thread.sleep(i);}
		catch(InterruptedException e){}
	}
```

kann das ja nicht funktionieren  dann kann man ja nichts eingeben... :wink: 

ich habe keine ahnung davon, wie man sowas machen kann!
bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Dafür würde ich dir den javax.swing.Timer ans Herz legen.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

danke für die sehr schnelle antwort! du bist echt super!
ich denke das wird mir erstmal weiterhelfen! ich hab mal gegoogelt und habe folgendes gefunden:


> javax.swing.Timer t = new javax.swing.Timer(1000, new ActionListener()
> {
> public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
> {
> ...



ich denke, so geht das?!

danke!


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, aber du musst repaint() durch Code ersetzen der die Eingabe verbietet.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

jaaaa! das klappt! danke! das ging ja recht gut!
ich glaub ich melde mich mal hier an 
ich kann zwar nur ganz einfache fragen beantworten^^ aber es macht mir spass 

gruss kerim


----------



## Kerim (23. Mai 2007)

eine frage habe ich aber doch noch!
es klappt ja alles, nur möchte ich, dass dieses zeitfenster immer wieder neu angesetzt wird.
habe es schon mit t.start(); versucht, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Mach einfach einen neuen Timer und wirf den alten weg. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Kerim (23. Mai 2007)

ach...es geht ja auch mit restart()....
ich sollte vorher mal ein bisschen gucken^^


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

oder so...


----------



## Quaxli (24. Mai 2007)

Ganz wichtig für Java-Programmierung: API runterladen und benutzen


----------

